# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  Ween, smart thermostat, Aix-en-Provence, France

## Airicist

Website - ween.fr

youtube.com/@weenhome3746

facebook.com/WeenHome

twitter.com/Ween_Home

linkedin.com/company/ween-sas

Co-founder - Jean-Laurent Schaub

Co-founder - Nathanaël Munier

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ween smart thermostat" 

by Michael Calore
May 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Ween smart thermostat

Published on May 12, 2016




> Ween is a south France-based company that has on display their smart thermostat. It connects to up to 16 smartphones (house residents) that are then tracked over a period of time, with temperature maintained at a preset level. Since the thermostat knows how long it takes to reach a certain temperature, it switches on appliances at home accordingly. Ween also features inbuilt machine learning capabilities to anticipate and respond to unplanned absences of the members. It goes on sale for US$350 along with a gateway device paired via RF.

----------


## Airicist

Ween.ai | Introduction

Published on Feb 12, 2018




> Presentation of ween.ai, the first artificial intelligence solution that predicts, in real time, the arrival of the occupants in order to constantly adapt the place's behaviour to its use.

----------

